# 2011 Nissan Versa passenger door dent -cost?



## AM_93 (Mar 12, 2018)

Someone hit my parked car while I was at work. I’m waiting for the police report to come in so I can get the other driver’s information. While waiting, I got a little curious as to how much it could cost to fix this damage. The door now only opens about a foot wide. You can’t really tell in the picture, but the big scratch just in front of the door is a little dented too.


----------

